# How To Replace This Fixture?



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

I am assuming a *scaffold* would be the only way to remove the fixture SAFELY. Any recommendations?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

JackOfAllTrades said:


> I am assuming a *scaffold* would be the only way to remove the fixture SAFELY. Any recommendations?
> 
> I am in the Goodyear, AZ area....



Scaffold... PITA, I would have sold them one of these. http://www.aladdinlightlift.com/ That install is just senseless.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

How about an adventurous 10 year old?

Take em' out to see the new Indiana Jones movie first...that thing will be history in no time. :laughing:

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Of course, that will just take care of the "removal" part.

J


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

How high is that ceiling? This what I did for a 37' ceiling.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

That would definitely work for the "replace" part of the job.

J


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Sir MixALot:

I guess the natural question is:

What does the owner of that house do to replace the bulbs in the recessed light fixtures in the ceiling? Rent a scizzor lift to replace the bulb?

Why do architects do stuff like that? It's gonna cost $4 for a new bulb, and $300 per day to rent that lift to change the bulb. What's wrong with doing stuff that way?


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Sir MixALot:
> 
> I guess the natural question is:
> 
> ...


Yah...it really is expensive to replace a bulb now a days...:laughing:


----------

